# Perl to C to Perl



## Agroking (Oct 26, 2010)

So, a few years ago when I decided to start programming, I started out in Perl. Before I got very far, I became frustrated, and switched to C. I think that because the documentation for C is more beginner friendly, and so I flourished in C, and have used it for projects for the last few years. However, I have become sick and tired of lack of string support, problems with cross compatibility, and general code obfuscation. I remember the good old days in perl when not a shit was given about array declaration for strings, and am wondering whenther it isn't time to give perl another go, or whether something like Java is a bit more bearable. What's your opinion, macosx.com?


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 27, 2010)

Ever tried Python? Python is generally considered easier to pick up than Perl. Personally I like it, but then I've only dipped my toes in Perl, so I'm not in position to compare the two.

You might also like Objective-C/Cocoa a bit more. But actually, string handling in Cocoa is kind of a pain, too.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah, the pitfalls between strongly- and weakly-typed languages (C being strong, perl being weak).

Try both Python, like Mikuro said (it's built for human-readability of code) and also Ruby.  Ruby's like a cross between perl and php/c.

I have a personal vendetta against Java (which is heavy into object-oriented programming, also strongly-typed), so I won't make a recommendation one way or the other for or against it.


----------



## artov (Oct 29, 2010)

It depends on what you are programming? I.e. are the programs console programs, graphical programs, web programs or what? Actually for all cases you might like to install Netbeans development environment. It was built for Java, but it supports several languages. I found JavaFX Script quite nice, but Oracle stopped its support. Scala might also be fine. And yes, they both are object oriented..


----------



## Agroking (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, i would mainly use it for performing calculations, but it wouldn't be bad to have some graphical capabilities.



Thanks guys.


----------

